
After reading 205 articles, this is what I'v learnt about spending money - hiteshaasnani
https://medium.com/@hiteshaasnani/after-205-articles-and-1-5-years-at-my-first-job-this-is-what-ive-learnt-about-spending-money-ca4f8e5498d5#.xx5v8cqz7
======
donadaso
I spend money when I have more than that.

